# Ferals feeding



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hass anyone seen feral hunting? Do they scavenge,too?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I imagine if an animal is hungry enough it will do whatever it needs to do to survive.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

I've seen the stray cats around my house once or twice trying to raid the trash cans, especially if we just threw out meat scraps like chicken skin or rib bones. 

I solve the problem by keeping out food during the day for the local ferals. That way there is a consistent food source available for them.


----------

